# Welcome to V.I. Control!



## Frederick Russ (Aug 14, 2004)

Just wanted to take a few minutes and welcome everyone to the web's newest virtual instruments composer community! 

V.I. Control was put together with the idea that composers using virtual instruments, sample libraries and technology could help one another improve their ability to produce their music at a much higher level. There are sections covering this - from virtual instruments & sample libraries to composition and post pro mixing & mastering techniques. 

V.I. Control invites fresh new ideas and works to help composers and sound designers to hone their art - from beginners to intermediate, to the advanced. V.I. Control is a community of producers, engineers, composers, sample library developers, recording artists working in the mediums of film, multimedia, television, radio and the recording industy. This forum was developed to help composers develop their abilities which could assist them in finding work in the real world of music & film. 

*At V.I. Control, it's really about musicians helping musicians.* 

Things are still in the state of flux and will be continually evolving so be sure to check back often. The rules of the forum are *here*.

Enjoy the forum!


----------

